# Hamster water bottle v.s bowl



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey guys! 
I got a hamster less than I week ago and I constantly have to fix her water bottle at an angle. 
She lives in a tank and I am afraid that she can't access her water when she needs to. Her water bottle is connected by velcro.
I was wondering if a water bowl would be a bit better. I clean her water bottle every 1-3 days so I would have no problem replacing the water frequently.
She also tips over her food bowl when she is done and I am afraid she would do this with water when it is filled.
Any advice? 
(#first post)


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi! 
I have gerbils but I only give them a water bottle. Using a water bowl is fine though too. If you're worried I would suggest using both - not just a water bowl as your hamster may get confused. The problem with water bowls is that they may kick bedding into the bowl. 
I suggest that if you do use a water bowl, use a small ceramic or glass one, that way it will be too heavy for her to tip over.
You don't have to do this but on the food subject - I highly recommend scatter feeding rather than using a bowl, it encourages natural behaviours of foraging and lowers the risk of them becoming overweight because they have to search for their food rather than just sitting in a bowl and eating continually. 

You sound like a great owner by the way, many people don't have any of these concerns at all!


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

As Thea said bowl and bottle would ensure that your hammy would have access to water. I use bottle only because I have tried bowl and bottle before and my hamster considered the bowl and inconvenience than source of water and just kicked stuff into it instead so I stuck to bottle.


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thank you for the advice! I scatter feed a part of her food, but I am afraid she won't find her food since I got her recently. I might change to just scatter feeding later . 
My hammy moves her bedding and stuff everywhere so I might raise her water bowl a bit!
:Cat


----------



## Knighterist (Feb 10, 2020)

hamsterlover123 said:


> Thank you for the advice! I scatter feed a part of her food, but I am afraid she won't find her food since I got her recently. I might change to just scatter feeding later .
> My hammy moves her bedding and stuff everywhere so I might raise her water bowl a bit!
> :Cat


I have also tried the clip on bowls that sit on a wire hoop that was quite secured and won't tip over, but my wire cage made it too high up for him to sip from.
I think hamsters are quite resourceful so don't worry too much about full scatter feed  they'll have fun finding the food


----------

